# Cheap cheat tips for well being



## girlbug2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ideally, I would go in for a full massage every time I got a little sore and tense. My real world income doesn't permit this however; so I look for cheap alternatives. Here's a cheap cheat tip that a friend at the dojo gave me last month when I had that raging back of the head ache:

Sit down and put your feet on one of those freezer gel packs. The blood in your feet will chill quickly and flows in a direct line to the head, so the vessels in your head will shrink quickly in reaction. Throbbing reduced in about a minute's time.

I know some of you are pros in traditional healing...whaddaya say, are you willing to give up some cheat tips for your brothers and sisters in the martial arts?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 25, 2009)

I'll have to try that sometime!

I don't have much to offer, I'm afraid.  A couple, they probably sound weird.

First, I've got some really awful teeth.  I need to get 'em fixed - probably pulled.  But in the meantime, when a tooth really starts to hurt, I take a shot of whiskey and hold it in my mouth on the side where the tooth is.  Do that for a couple of minutes and then spit the whiskey out (or don't, hehe).  It does help kill the pain, even minus the analgesic effects of drinking the booze.

Second, someone showed me this trick a long time ago.  For a headache, when I can't get to the aspirin/ibuprofen/naproxen sodium/etc, I use my thumb and forefinger to find the spot on the web between the thumb and forefinger of my opposite hand where if I press in, I feel an 'umph' feeling, like I just pressed on a nerve.  I gently massage that spot for a few minutes, and the headache goes away.  Does not work every time, but often enough that it's always worth a try.  You kind of have to search around for the 'umph' spot, but you'll know it when you find it.  You go 'umph'.


----------

